# For Noobs - Best Supps to Take



## GMO (Feb 23, 2011)

I decided to start this thread, as I see so many people, especially young people looking for the latest and greatest supplements to build muscle.  When I was young I went through these same motions looking for that "super supplement" that would give me the best gains in the gym.  I'm going to save all of you some time and hard earned cash.

First your training and diet must be dialed in.  If not, what I am about to say *will not help you.*

Also, this is about supplements, not AAS or Prohormones..those are NOT supplements, and _*SHOULD NOT*_ be used by any newbies to the game.

Alright, Here we go:

1. The _*most anabolic compound*_ you can put in your body is: *FOOD*.  You want to build muscle? You gotta eat more food.

2.  The only supplements that have *solid* scientific studies behind them for building muscle are:

Protein Supplements (including BCAAs)
Creatine Supplements

Anything else IMO is just hype and B.S. from companies that are out to take your $$$.

Preworkout supps are OK, but IMO a little caffeine does the same thing for a lot less cash.

Is that it?  Hell yeah that's it!  There is no magic pill or special formula that is going to make you into something extraordinary.  *YOU* have to do that!  Train Hard, Eat Smart, Be Disciplined and you *WILL* see results.

-GMO


----------



## Ravager (Feb 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> I decided to start this thread, as I see so many people, especially young people looking for the latest and greatest supplements to build muscle.  When I was young I went through these same motions looking for that "super supplement" that would give me the best gains in the gym.  I'm going to save all of you some time and hard earned cash.
> 
> First your training and diet must be dialed in.  If not, what I am about to say *will not help you.*
> 
> ...



Great info! 

Whats the downside to all the sugar in weight gainer?


----------



## GMO (Feb 25, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Great info!
> 
> Whats the downside to all the sugar in weight gainer?




Weight gainer sucks.  You are better off spending your money at the grocery store.  Real food always trumps supps.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> Weight gainer sucks.  You are better off spending your money at the grocery store.  Real food always trumps supps.



I've actually heard people recommend muscle juice... it's trash.  Weight gainers are pure trash...  My big 3 are: Creatine=creapure, Protein=any bulk, Vitamin D=CVS/Drugstore.   Done Done Done.


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 26, 2011)

Cant go wrong with Primordial's basics

Creapure creatine
Ibcaa's 
MAP protein powder

Proven and effective and good enough for anybody, noob or journeymen.


----------



## Ravager (Feb 26, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I've actually heard people recommend muscle juice... it's trash.  Weight gainers are pure trash...  My big 3 are: Creatine=creapure, Protein=any bulk, Vitamin D=CVS/Drugstore.   Done Done Done.



Vit-D?? Intersted, why?


----------



## Ravager (Feb 26, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Cant go wrong with Primordial's basics
> 
> Creapure creatine
> Ibcaa's
> ...



Thanks bro. Hey, was it you selling those grip things?


----------



## |Z| (Feb 28, 2011)

Good stuff here! 

creatine is always a staple, as is protein powders


|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## fernbal (Mar 1, 2011)

AAS or Prohormones are for induvidules who want to go past their bodies genetic potential. The best way to manipulate your body is to regulate what you put in it.


----------



## MrSlave (Mar 1, 2011)

Great info. Just starting to work out again after a serious bout of guillain barre(google it). Kind of embarrassed but ready to get back into some serious shape.


----------



## nononsensemuscle (Mar 2, 2011)

How about fat burning supplements that don't give you that over energetic feeling? I've taken some fat burners that make me feel over energized and actually give me anxiety. Anyone with the same problems taken a fat loss or fat burning supplement that has not done this to them?  Please let me know.


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

how about hydroxicut?


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 2, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Thanks bro. Hey, was it you selling those grip things?


 No, but I think your talking about Fat Gripz and ill tell you that they are a great tool for weight lifters and I highly recomend them. If you ever heard of Captains of Crush grippers, then you might be a grip strength enthusiast or strongman fan. Ive got a good grip literally.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 2, 2011)

nononsensemuscle said:


> How about fat burning supplements that don't give you that over energetic feeling? I've taken some fat burners that make me feel over energized and actually give me anxiety. Anyone with the same problems taken a fat loss or fat burning supplement that has not done this to them? Please let me know.


 
I started getting extreme anxiety in my mid 20's and could not even drink a soda containing caffeine without getting a panic attack. The solution for my problem? Primordial Performance has a fat loss stack containing CLA, Green Tea Extract ( only 6mgs of caffeine per pill ) and DermaTherm Target. DermaTherm is a topical supplement and gives me zero anxiety but great fat burning results. I used the FLS to shed 25lbs last summer. Fat Loss Stack with DermaTherm, CLA and Green Tea


----------



## oufinny (Mar 2, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Vit-D?? Intersted, why?



It, like fish oil, is the most underrated vitamin/supp that EVERYONE should take.  Various dosages depending on who you talk with but 5000iu is enough for 90% of the population to get the full benefits.  More for those at risk of things like breast cancer and colon cancer (do some reading).


----------



## oufinny (Mar 2, 2011)

nononsensemuscle said:


> How about fat burning supplements that don't give you that over energetic feeling? I've taken some fat burners that make me feel over energized and actually give me anxiety. Anyone with the same problems taken a fat loss or fat burning supplement that has not done this to them?  Please let me know.



I feel bad doing this to the PP guys, like the company a lot, just had bad results on the fat loss stack (ran it last year in the fall).  If you are looking for a less stim, very effective fat loss options, here are some with proven results:

Stacks :: PES Erase Genomyx HEAT Stack (1+1) -

The hardcore stack (alphaT2 + Erase)

Stim but you can dial in your dose easily.
Stacks :: Heat + OEP Stack (1+1) -


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 2, 2011)

^^^^yeah me n then my girl....i just smelled like cinnamon all the time...ill take evis over it easily, add some liqui clen and its on

i do like the green tea from them, from the stack...good quality and ill pop it in the cart when i hit them up for some map


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 2, 2011)

oufinny said:


> It, like fish oil, is the most underrated vitamin/supp that EVERYONE should take.  Various dosages depending on who you talk with but 5000iu is enough for 90% of the population to get the full benefits.  More for those at risk of things like breast cancer and colon cancer (do some reading).



agreed, ill buy daily formula cause its dirt cheap, n add d3, 3-6-9, and coconut oil vitamin wise (im a vegetarian so no fish oil for me)....ill use the 2500mg caps and pop 1 or 2


----------



## tgarza (Mar 2, 2011)

food and more food, sleep too.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 2, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> ^^^^yeah me n then my girl....i just smelled like cinnamon all the time...ill take evis over it easily, add some liqui clen and its on
> 
> i do like the green tea from them, from the stack...good quality and ill pop it in the cart when i hit them up for some map



I do want to make my own transdermal with the PP carrier as it is very good.  Some yohimbine powder, raspberry ketones, caffeine powder, maybe DHEA powder as well.  That would make for some great stuff and that great little addition better known as CLEN!


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 3, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I do want to make my own transdermal with the PP carrier as it is very good.  Some yohimbine powder, raspberry ketones, caffeine powder, maybe DHEA powder as well.  That would make for some great stuff and that great little addition better known as CLEN!



i got a nice green bottle of clen here, and 2 bottles of evis (old and new), and am ready to roll

your cocktail sounds good too


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 3, 2011)

Good Thread.

Creatine, Whey Protein, Multi Vitamin, Fish Oil

But, FOOD is absolutely the key.


----------

